# Familiar Clip ?



## LL Woodworks (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone familiar with this clip and know where it can be purchased.
Thanks for the input - Lynn -


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking - I think I found it on Exotics site.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm glad you found it.  I seem to recall that Timebandit used that clip on some of his creations.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 12, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Thanks for looking - I think I found it on Exotics site.



Yup: 
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=37&Itemid=60


----------



## boxerman (Apr 12, 2012)

Indy Pen Dance sell them also


----------



## dow (May 3, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how does that clip attach?  Does it have an inner shoulder that a finial could hold in place, or what?

Thanks.


----------

